# good tarantula shops in bristol



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

Hiya does anyone know of any good spider shops in bristol/south west?
the only places i know of specialise in reptiles and only sell the basic 'most common' tarantulas on the side
i dont mind buying online but would rather be able to see them first and really want to get some spiderlings 
Cheers


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Jurassic reptiles has Zebra Legs in at the moment

and a Male H.Lividum


Blagdon water gardens has a few in at the moment Pink toed Goliath and I think I saw a King Baboon but really depends on how rare you want your spider, i know that King baboons are pretty common these days.

Try and get a true H.gigas.....imposs


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Almondsbury Garden Center have a few, aswell as Cadbury.


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

yeah Jurassic reps is where i got my chili rose from, i wansnt too pleased with them in there though tbh
what i really want is a Grammastola Pulchra and martinique pink toe both slings so i can watch them grow 
(the Grammastola Pulchra mainly for my partner as he loves black!)

not sure if I'm asking too much though only got my first tarantula a few weeks ago and still learning 

i was mainly wondering if there is anywhere in Bristol that just sell mainly tarantulas?

Cheers


----------

